# Satin strands



## wvpumpkin (Oct 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever used Satin Strands hair extensions from Sallys? How thick are they?


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 10, 2008)

I have never used hair extensions. Hopefully, someone will answer your question soon.


----------



## NuclearDoll (Oct 21, 2008)

Satin Strands from Sallys are not an ideal choice for hair extensions, unless maybe for clip ins. 

The hair will mat up and tangle within 2 weeks.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Oct 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *NuclearDoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Satin Strands from Sallys are not an ideal choice for hair extensions, unless maybe for clip ins. The hair will mat up and tangle within 2 weeks.

Ok. I definitley wouldn't want that. Thanks


----------



## nursie (Oct 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *NuclearDoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Satin Strands from Sallys are not an ideal choice for hair extensions, unless maybe for clip ins. The hair will mat up and tangle within 2 weeks.

100% agree! or if it even makes it to 2 weeks


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with the above posts. You should consider investing in 100% all natural hair extensions due to the fact that they last longer, look natural and will not 'tangle' as often as cheaper products. Hope this helps!


----------

